# Modified Y Axis Locking Handles on HF 45 type Mill



## miker (Oct 28, 2010)

I had been meaning to extend these for some time, then an article in MEW #167
by a Mr Paul Hogarth spurred me on.

The original handles are too close in to the base and are difficult to use.






I turned,drilled and tapped two joining pieces and added a piece of threaded rod 
with lock nuts and Locktite.





The extended handles fitted. Much easier to use.






I think a lot of these Mill/Drills are similar.


Rgds


----------



## Artie (Oct 28, 2010)

Aha! Done deal! Im on my way out to grab some steel..... 

so simple to fix, yet a real pain to work with.... strangely, Ive always lamented how difficult it is to reach these screws yet have never given a moments thought to possible remedies....

Thanks mate!

 :bow:


----------



## arnoldb (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks Michael Thm: - a definite mod for my mill as well ;D

Regards, Arnold


----------



## miker (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words.

One thing I must point out is that I discovered that the lock-nuts don't 
really do anything. Before I degreased and Loctited the assemblies I found that
the handle end would just wind out of the lock-nut. : My silly. ;D

If I made them again I would make the joining barrels longer and drill/pin them.
The only thing the lock-nuts do is give more surface for the Loctite. Having 
said all that, they may work as is for ever.


----------



## bentprop (Oct 29, 2010)

Neat idea,Mike.One of mine has actually a stripped thread,so this might spur me on to doing something about it.Does your machine also having the "pull and twist" locks for the x-axis locks.Mine broke within weeks of buying the mill drill,and even though the supplier gave me a new pair off a parts machine,they didn't last much longer than the originals.Hence I thought I would make up some screws similar to the ones you modified.
Note to self:get off your fat butt and DO something :big:


----------



## deere_x475guy (Oct 29, 2010)

Yep I had to do a similar fix to mine when I had one.


----------

